# 2007 allez double worth?



## radiocraig (Jan 26, 2011)

All original parts.

Good condition.

Needs cassette and chain

Want to buy from a friend give him a fair price.

I like this bike and have done over 500 miles on it.

Thinking $400

Thoughts?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

What groupset? 105?


----------



## radiocraig (Jan 26, 2011)

Heres some specs on it

FRAME	Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, fully manipulated tubing, compact road design, integrated headset, hourglass speedstays

FORK	Specialized carbon fork, carbon fiber legs, aluminum steerer
HEADSET	Specialized Mindset, 1 1/8" integrated threadless
STEM	Specialized Sport, 3D forged alloy
HANDLEBARS	Specialized Comp, 6061 alloy

FRONT BRAKE	Dual pivot, forged alloy w/ cartridge multi-condition pads
REAR BRAKE	Dual pivot, forged alloy w/ cartridge multi-condition pads
BRAKE LEVERS	Shimano Sora, 8-speed STI, flight deck compatible
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano Sora, 31.8mm clamp, bottom pull
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano Tiagra, short cage
SHIFT LEVERS	Shimano Sora, 8-speed STI, flight deck compatible
CASSETTE / FREEWHEEL	SRAM PG-850, 8-speed 12-26t
CHAIN	Shimano HG50, 8-speed
CRANKSET	Sugino Comp, five arm, polished arms
CHAINRINGS	53x39t
BOTTOM BRACKET	Sport cartridge, square taper, 68 x 110mm

RIMS	Jalco GX460, alloy triple wall, machined sidewalls w/ indicator grooves
FRONT HUB	Specialized forged alloy, 24 hole, double sealed ball bearings, straight pull spokes, QR
REAR HUB	Specialized forged alloy, 28 hole, double sealed ball bearings, straight pull spokes, cassette, QR
SPOKES	Stainless 14g, straight-pull
SADDLE	Specialized Comp Road, full padding
SEAT POST	Specialized carbon fiber, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDER	Specialized CNC, alloy

hope this helps...i think these went for about $800 new

thanks all!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If it really is an '07 Allez double, it's basically a Sora drivetrain with Tiagra RD. According to Bikepedia, it MSRP'd for $770 so considering it's 5 years old and needs a cassette and chain, you'd be a very good friend offering $400. IMO dropping the price to $300 and footing the bill for the new parts is a fairer deal (for you). 

BikePedia - 2007 Specialized Allez Double Complete Bicycle


----------

